# Have you tried natural diuretic foods?



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I use to eat lots of Tuna along with lots of celery and beets. Since I’m on a water pill three times a week, I don’t worry about it anymore. I don‘t need natural foods anymore…I take the water pill at four in the morning so that I can go out about noon.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I use to eat lots of Tuna along with lots of celery and beets. Since I’m on a water pill three times a week, I don’t worry about it anymore. I don‘t need natural foods anymore…I take the water pill at four in the morning so that I can go out about noon.


Those are diuretics?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, I no longer worry about natural diuretics because of the water pill - it takes care of any excess fluid retention.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

My prostate is as big as a basketball. I go to the bathroom often enough now. If I eliminate more water I will have to get my mail forwarded to the bathroom.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Going low salt has been the most effective for me to slow the water retention. I've posted before about creating a less salt seasoning mix and still not finalized but has helped.

One thing I discovered while going "no salt" for awhile (never really zero) was that my taste adjusted to the point that very little salt suddenly tasted TOO salty. This does help in reducing total salt. Another way to say it would be, the more you use the more you need.

Bud
PS one water pill daily.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> My prostate is as big as a basketball. I go to the bathroom often enough now. If I eliminate more water I will have to get my mail forwarded to the bathroom.


I forgot about prostates. . .😊 I was thinking more in the line of "does this dress make me look fat?"
Just kidding. I have more problems breathing in the smoky air, if I've added a few pounds of fluid by eating salty foods.

@Old Thomas - my nurse mom swore by the bedroom as a treatment for swollen prostates.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We use little to no salt. When our kids were growing up we never had a salt shaker on the table and they seldom use salt. In restaurants I order food without added salt. My blood pressure is great, I simply don’t use salt because it make me thirsty, then I guzzle water, then I double my already too frequent bathroom trips at night. Salt is an acquired taste, I don’t happen to crave it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> Going low salt has been the most effective for me to slow the water retention. I've posted before about creating a less salt seasoning mix and still not finalized but has helped.


You're right about taste changes with less salt.
I have to confess, I don't understand adding salt if one has high blood pressure, but, then I've never had it.

I used to work with a nurse that would eat bagels with rock salt on top. When I asked her about her blood pressure, she said she just takes more medicine!

When I did contract work for the USAF, I was told that the pilots couldn't be put on water pills for high BP ( too drying in high altitude) but also didn't like the side-effects of the regular BP meds in the bedroom.. That was years ago, meds may have changed.


----------

